# Q45 Brakes on a 240



## loxantor (Jul 6, 2005)

I may have read over a spread about this in the past and forgot but i have a 1998 240sx and i was told that i could put an infinity q45 brake set on it. does it matter what year brakes they are and does anyone know if it will really work. i was told that i could take them and covert them without changing anything else. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

long as you've got the 5 lug hubs, the stuff will bolt right on. you might need custom brake lines, but I'm not sure on the Q brakes. the Z brakes definitely need custom lines.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yea.. the brake lines bolt right up.. they use the OEM banjo bolt style.. and the rotors/calipers all bolt right up...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

/ close thread


----------

